# If you give a green rider a green horse...



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

So sweet! Congrats on your wonderful horse!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I love what my instructor says, ride like a brat! Get what you want! There is no point in riding like a nice person if you aren't going to get anything done. Sounds like when you "cowgirled up" you got want you wanted. And that my friend is the point!


----------



## Horse7550 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice story.


----------

